# High school student theft report.



## Heljoseon (Aug 9, 2019)

What will happen to the high school student, if the owner reports the theft by stolen iPhone in school?
My daughter iPhone had been stolen during class at school and caught someone who stole it, but her parents say they will not pay compensation.
what should I do?


----------



## MrTambok (Aug 12, 2020)

Heljoseon said:


> What will happen to the high school student, if the owner reports the theft by stolen iPhone in school?
> My daughter iPhone had been stolen during class at school and caught someone who stole it, but her parents say they will not pay compensation.
> what should I do?


Report it to the police, theft is a crime.


----------

